# Fire/heat resistant materials



## patnoren (Jun 3, 2009)

I am building a studio for my kiln and bench torch for working with glass and making beads, etc. I want to put some fire resistant materials under my kiln (it has feet to raise it off the workbench surface) that reaches up to 2000 degrees F. I also have an open flame torch for working with the glass and would like to have something on the wall directly behind it that is fire resistant. I need some ideas that use easily obtained materials that won't cost me an arm and a leg. Any suggestions would be helpful.
I have contacted the James Hardie people and they don't recommend their cement board for this application.:shifty:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Pat,
Maybe you could check with a local fireplace shop. I know they have pads to set woodstoves on and pieces to put on the wall so you can move the unit closer to the wall.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

patnoren said:


> I am building a studio for my kiln and bench torch for working with glass and making beads, etc. I want to put some fire resistant materials under my kiln (it has feet to raise it off the workbench surface) that reaches up to 2000 degrees F. I also have an open flame torch for working with the glass and would like to have something on the wall directly behind it that is fire resistant. I need some ideas that use easily obtained materials that won't cost me an arm and a leg. Any suggestions would be helpful.
> I have contacted the James Hardie people and they don't recommend their cement board for this application.:shifty:


 You can buy 5/8 sheet rock without the paper on it. It is fire proof. Good Luck. Handy


----------



## RHarkins (Mar 6, 2009)

*Fire proofing*

For the wall -: I suggest using 5/8 fire guarde sheet rock then put a sheet of thin metal spaced out from the wall about an 1" or 2". The spacers could be ceramic knobs. This sheet should be open top, bottom, & both sides. As the sheet metal warms up, it creates a convection current up from the bottom which provides cooling to both the wall and the sheet metal. More heat creates more draft, faster cooling. I used to have a barrel design woodburner in a mobile home set up this way. The clearances were way too close per the specifications, but the wall stayed suprisingly cool.

For the kiln, I would get a fireplace mat, the kind made to set freestanding woodburners on. It would be too large, but you could cut it down & possibly double up to get two layers.

Let us know how you come out.
Ron


----------



## bgosh (Feb 25, 2009)

What about some fire brick? The kind that they use to line boilers with.Am not sure where you can get these,but someone here would give you an idea where to get some.


----------

